# 1000 degrees F Weber Kettle



## bbquzz (Jan 29, 2010)

Check out this amazing modified Weber Grill Pizza Oven created by Pizza Hacker http://www.twitter.com/pizzahacker
This grill reaches temperature of over 1000 degrees F.

[youtube:3o4bgnx3]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RLC-SIGpZkE&feature=player_embedded[/youtube:3o4bgnx3]


----------



## BluzQue (Jan 29, 2010)

8)


----------



## Smokey Lew (Jan 29, 2010)

Hey Buzz, that's really cool.  I had a propane grill with 5 burners that used to get up to 600 degrees for baking pizza. I even had one of those stone pizza backing squares to cook the pizza on. It worked really great until one of the brass burners melted a plug out of the back end while heating up for a pizza cook.

The whole thing went critical like in the movie "China Syndrome" while I was in the house doing something. When I came back outside, the temp gage on the front of the grill was pegged at 850 degrees, flames were shooting out of the side and it was creaking and moaning like it was going to take off. 

End result is it warped 3 of the five brass burners and melted a bunch of metal parts. I was lucky the whole thing didn't blow. Anyway, that was the last time we did pizza on a grill.

Has anyone had luck with pizza on the Performer? Might give it a try if so.


----------



## Tony M (Jan 29, 2010)

Beautiful!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 29, 2010)

Smokey Lew said:
			
		

> Hey Buzz, that's really cool.  I had a propane grill with 5 burners that used to get up to 600 degrees for baking pizza. I even had one of those stone pizza backing squares to cook the pizza on. It worked really great until one of the brass burners melted a plug out of the back end while heating up for a pizza cook.
> 
> The whole thing went critical like in the movie "China Syndrome" while I was in the house doing something. When I came back outside, the temp gage on the front of the grill was pegged at 850 degrees, flames were shooting out of the side and it was creaking and moaning like it was going to take off.
> 
> ...




Pizza on a 600* grill takes about 5 minutes to cook. Not really enough time to be dicking around in the house with stuff. A perfect timer for it is 1- 12 ounce beer! BTW, what would you cook on a 1000* grill?


----------



## Smokey Lew (Jan 29, 2010)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="Smokey Lew":2p2t4etm]Hey Buzz, that's really cool.  I had a propane grill with 5 burners that used to get up to 600 degrees for baking pizza. I even had one of those stone pizza backing squares to cook the pizza on. It worked really great until one of the brass burners melted a plug out of the back end while heating up for a pizza cook.
> 
> The whole thing went critical like in the movie "China Syndrome" while I was in the house doing something. When I came back outside, the temp gage on the front of the grill was pegged at 850 degrees, flames were shooting out of the side and it was creaking and moaning like it was going to take off.
> 
> ...




Pizza on a 600* grill takes about 5 minutes to cook. Not really enough time to be dicking around in the house with stuff. A perfect timer for it is 1- 12 ounce beer! BTW, what would you cook on a 1000* grill?[/quote:2p2t4etm]
Damn! I'll have to stop using that 2 letter glass boot beer stein I got in Germany while on vacation.


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="Smokey Lew":2vfswr0c]Hey Buzz, that's really cool.  I had a propane grill with 5 burners that used to get up to 600 degrees for baking pizza. I even had one of those stone pizza backing squares to cook the pizza on. It worked really great until one of the brass burners melted a plug out of the back end while heating up for a pizza cook.
> 
> The whole thing went critical like in the movie "China Syndrome" while I was in the house doing something. When I came back outside, the temp gage on the front of the grill was pegged at 850 degrees, flames were shooting out of the side and it was creaking and moaning like it was going to take off.
> 
> ...




Pizza on a 600* grill takes about 5 minutes to cook. Not really enough time to be dicking around in the house with stuff. A perfect timer for it is 1- 12 ounce beer! BTW, what would you cook on a 1000* grill?[/quote:2vfswr0c]
Anything...........real damn fast.


----------



## bbquzz (Jan 29, 2010)

Does anybody understand what he is saying the lid is made from? It looks like a brick pizza oven, but he says it is very light??? At 1,000° and a minute for a pizza, Domino's can go back to the 30 minute guarantee


----------



## Justaguy (Jan 29, 2010)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="Smokey Lew":3n915kjd]Hey Buzz, that's really cool.  I had a propane grill with 5 burners that used to get up to 600 degrees for baking pizza. I even had one of those stone pizza backing squares to cook the pizza on. It worked really great until one of the brass burners melted a plug out of the back end while heating up for a pizza cook.
> 
> The whole thing went critical like in the movie "China Syndrome" while I was in the house doing something. When I came back outside, the temp gage on the front of the grill was pegged at 850 degrees, flames were shooting out of the side and it was creaking and moaning like it was going to take off.
> 
> ...




Pizza on a 600* grill takes about 5 minutes to cook. Not really enough time to be dicking around in the house with stuff. A perfect timer for it is 1- 12 ounce beer! BTW, what would you cook on a 1000* grill?[/quote:3n915kjd]

The chain steak place "Ruth's Chris" claims to use a 1800* grill to sear steaks.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jan 30, 2010)

bbquzz said:
			
		

> *Does anybody understand what he is saying the lid is made from?* It looks like a brick pizza oven, but he says it is very light??? At 1,000° and a minute for a pizza, Domino's can go back to the 30 minute guarantee


fireplace cement and perlite.


----------



## Griff (Jan 30, 2010)

I couldn't tell. Was the kettle gas assisted?


----------



## bigwheel (Jan 30, 2010)

I had a real kewlish electric pizzer cooker which come from the dearly deceased DIL's beer joint up in Whiskeyta Falls. Had heating elements on top and bottom of the rack so it go pounded equally from both directions. Not sure how hot it got but it cooked quick. They cost about 300-400 bucks back in the 70's. No telling whut they up to now. Guess it was designed to cook frozen beer joint pizzers but it also did good on the French Bread models. Thats all I cook. All that making dough stuff is a pain in the coola. Sure wished I still had it. 

bigwheel


----------



## Old Dave (Jan 31, 2010)

1000 degrees, that's kid stuff. 







My Weber pizza kettle cooks a pizza in 12 seconds at 2350 degrees.


----------



## Tri Tip (Jan 31, 2010)

Old Dave said:
			
		

> 1000 degrees, that's kid stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lovin it! my side hurts from that photo. I owe you some Carls Jr for that one!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 31, 2010)

Old Dave said:
			
		

> 1000 degrees, that's kid stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That's just a little flare up!


----------



## Griff (Jan 31, 2010)

Old Dave said:
			
		

> 1000 degrees, that's kid stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bet that sucker goes through a lot of charcoal.


----------



## 007bond-jb (Feb 2, 2010)

Justaguy said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The chain steak place "Ruth's Chris" claims to use a 1800* grill to sear steaks.[/quote:3fnslv6d]

Its called a salimander which is a commercial gas broiler. They stick the steaks in it to get a nice char crust on em, it don't long either. Yall could use a propane weed burner/snow melter to do the same thing


----------

